# تصميم قالب الزراعة T50mm



## حمدى 12 (31 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

تصميم قالب الزراعة T50mm

























الرابط الفيديو القالب 

http://www.mediafire.com/?qljdnm5zezy​
مع تحيات حمدى 12
غزة الهاشم
:73:​


----------



## ksmksam (1 يونيو 2010)

مشاء الله 
على اي برنامج


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 يونيو 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله وفقك الله وحفظك الله أخ حمدي


----------



## ابو بحـر (1 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي حمدي عمل رائع وفقك الله منذ فترة لم اراك اون لاين يا غالي


----------



## حمدى 12 (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
بارك الله فيكم وحفظكم 

اخوانى استاذ ابو بحر و طارق بلال و ksmksam
على مشاركم وشكراااا


----------



## ammar-kh (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
حمدي ايدي بزنارك.... صارلي شهرين بحاول اتعلم على 
imold for solidworks 
و الوضع صعب جدا
الفضل لله ثم لك اني دخلت عالم ال
mastercam x4
و بدي تكمل جميلتك معي شو لازم ابلش حتى اتعلم تصميم قوالب البلاستيك
انا كمان اسبوعين بس اخلص امتحانات ان شاء الله عندي كتابين عن هندسة البلاستيك و احد من الكلية و الثاني من دار شعاع و غير متوفرات على النت ابدا
ناوي اقرئهن مشان اقوي الاساس النظري لعملية القولبة بشكل عام و التبريد
اذا تيسرلي ان شاء الله بعملهن سكان و بنزلهن بي دي اف
بس بالنسبة للبرامج و مصادر التعليم انا اعاني من شح غريب في هذا المجال
بتمنى انك اتساعدني
و الله كل ما استخدم الماستر كام بدعيلك من كل قلبي كنت رايح اتعلم السيرف كام البدائي و الله ستر هههه
انتظر اجابتك بفارغ الصبر
اخوك عمار


----------



## حمدى 12 (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
شرح فيديو عن imold for solidworks 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgwdhh-JtmY


----------



## ammar-kh (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي حمدي على الفيديو الجيد
ساوضح اسالتي بشكل افضل
1 ما هي الكتب التي يجب ان ابدا بها لادخل هذا المجال "تصميم قوالب البلاستك"
2 ما هو البرنامج الذي تنصحني به لتصميم قوالب البلاستك هل هو السوليد و ان كان كذلك هل باستخدام الادوات المتوفرة في النسخة الاصلية؟؟ ام باستخدام اضافات مثل 
imold or quick mold
انتظر الاجابات بفارغ الصبر


----------



## ammar-kh (7 يونيو 2010)

ما رايك ب 
moldflow
هل جربته ؟؟؟ هل هو جيد؟؟ ام معقد
بالنسبة للكتب يفضل ان تذكر لي اسماء الكتب جزاك الله كل خير عني و عن كل المستفيدين من الموضوع


----------



## حمدى 12 (8 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انصح لتصميم قوالب البلاستك هو السوليد و باستخدام الادوات المتوفرة في النسخة الاصلية فقط 
افضل شىء 
ياخى افضل واسرع برنامج فى العالم استخدام 90% هو السوليد ياخى انا جربت برنامج NX 7.5 و CATIA و
Pro/ENGINEER

اما عن Moldflow 
انا جربتAutodesk Moldflow 2010 
رائع فى الحقن البلاستيك واشهر


----------



## ammar-kh (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على النصائح الغالية جدا
عندي 
moldflow 2010
ولكن جنني كراكه 
الشخص يلي اضاف لكراك للقرص ضايف عليه تروجن داونلودر
بتمنى انك تعطيني رابط الكراك يلي بتستخدمه و لك جزيل الشكر
كراك 
moldflow 2010


----------



## حمدى 12 (14 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تفضل ياخى ammar-kh 
كراك 
moldflow 2010

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/258152_01276539945.zip


----------

